# Grapette pirated O SO Grape soda bottle.



## CreekWalker (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is a interesting soda bottle, discussed awhile back. Why would Grapette resort to bottle piracy in the 1940's , after that type of thing ended, after many lawsuits in the 1920's by Coca Cola?             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Or did the Grapette Company, purchase the O SO Company, and repurpose their bottles?        The bottle is a small Grapette sized bottle,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so was it convenient for the local bottler to use it?


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 28, 2015)

CanadianBottles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super Member                     





                [ul][*]Total Posts : 467[*]Reward points: 0[*]Joined: 5/24/2014[*]Status: offline                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            Re: Double printed ACL?                 21 hours ago                                         (permalink)                     ? Helpful by  1 minute ago                                             

                                Back in those days used ACL bottles from other companies were occasionally purchased by other companies, I read about a short-lived Montreal soda company (Solo) that went out of business and sold their equipment and bottles to a company in Trinidad.  The Trinidadian company kept the old ACL and that incarnation of Solo still exists to this day (and now you can even buy it in Montreal, I think).   I'm thinking a similar thing happened here, only they put a new label on them.  I highly doubt it was a case of bottle piracy.  This reminds me of the old Seltzer bottles you see from time to time with the old name sandblasted off and a new one etched on.  Though in that case it might have actually been bottle piracy, I'm not sure. Thanks, Canadianbottles,  Rick[/ul]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 30, 2015)

CreekWalker I took a look around and didn't find much, except that every Kellogg's bottles I saw had their label painted over an O SO grape label. The bottle on the first eBay link must be the one you bought because the rust stains are identical to yours. The second eBay link bottles are dated 1948. 
eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-GLASS-KELLOGGS-OLD-STYLE-BEVERAGES-SODA-POP-BOTTLE-/361307073155


eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-KELLOGGS-OLD-STYLE-BEVERAGES-BOTTLES-Scottsbluff-NE-Cheyenne-Wy-RARE-/151827267378?nma=true&si=j5Bp1Cms2McSnAk3iwqLniCBpf8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Related Story

http://www.starherald.com/news/local_news/bottle-contains-scottsbluff-history/article_eee67c4a-a6e3-11e1-8501-0019bb2963f4.html

 A tattered Kellogg’s Old Style Beverages label covers an original O So Grape soda logo. A small, faded sticker on its back mentions both Scottsbluff and Cheyenne, Wyo. In its text. Also, the bottle is quite small by today’s standards. “It’s so weird,” Staab said. “It’s such a neat little bottle.”  Butch Benzel, a retired area manager for Swire Coca-Cola, said the bottle was most likely used in Jeff Kellogg’s bottling plant, a subsidiary plant for Grapette Bottling Company. The facility bottled Mason’s Root Beer, Dr. Pepper and Grapette sodas.  Kellogg sold the plant to Dave and Pete Miller in the early 1960s and it became the National Drinks bottling facility. That company was later purchased by Swire Coca-Cola, an international distributor.  Why one label overlaps the other is a mystery. Staab’s son, Maurice Andrew, speculated that one company purchased the other and printed over the original to save cost on materials. Benzel said he is not sure, but Staab’s guess may be accurate.  “I wouldn’t even be able to guess,” Benzel said.  In terms of value, the find certainly has history, but most likely holds little monetary worth. Original O So Grape soda bottles in mint condition usually sell for around $7 apiece. Given the condition of Staab’s bottle, it is probably worth less than that.  Even though it will not rake in the big bucks, Benzel said the bottle does hold value in other ways.  “These bottles are a dime a dozen,” Benzel said. “But they are a good keepsake.”  Of course, the value means little to the Staabs. To them, the bottle is a piece of their past. Staab said he would like to preserve that history, not profit from it.  “I would like to give it to the museum,” Staab said. “It’s our history.”


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is the original link on that bottle. I don't think it sold. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Double-printed-ACL-m683953.aspx


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 30, 2015)

I guess we'll find out if they are the same bottle or not when CreekWalker checks in ... 1.  The bottle CreekWalker posted a picture of2.  The bottle on eBay that appears to have sold for $12.99 on November 22, 2015 [attachment=Kellogg's old styl...es CreekWalker.png] [attachment=Kellogg's old styl...050) (675x900).jpg]


----------

